# Problem bei Vollbildanwendungen



## Dis.Grace (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Freund hat wieder mal ein Problem.. hier erstmal das System: (zumindest grob)
Intel core2Duo @ 2,13GHz, GeForce 9800GT, 3 GB RAM, Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit

Wenn er ein Spiel im Vollbildmodus zockt, wird er nach 2-3 Minuten auf den Desktop gekickt, bekommt aber keine Fehlermeldung oder sonstige Popups zu sehen. Wenn er einen Film im Vollbildmodus schaut, hat er keine Probleme. Zockt er im Fenstermodus, wird auch nichts angezeigt.. weiß jemand woran das liegen kann? Ich weiß, die Informationen sind etwas mau aber ich hoffe, jemand kennt das Problem.

Danke & Gruß,
Grace


----------



## Painkiller (15. Mai 2013)

Gekickt = Spiel stürzt ab, oder wird es nur minimiert?

Falls letzteres: Alt Gr + Enter


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. Mai 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Gekickt = Spiel stürzt ab, oder wird es nur minimiert?
> 
> Falls letzteres: Alt Gr + Enter



Und der Grund für letzterer ist oftmals, dass sich eine Hintergrundanwendung nach vorne drängen will, z.b. ein Antivirusprogramm


----------

